# Shop vac dust collection



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently stepped into the power tool world and ordered a Grizzly G0555 band saw with a riser block kit! I'm really excited about it, but now I'm trying to figure out what to do with the dust I'll soonebe generating. 

The saw has a 4" dust collection port, but never having owned any power tools, I don't have a dust collection system. All I own is a 5 gallon shop vac with a fairly narrow hose that I use to clean up the floor of my basement shop after using my hand saw or circular saw. 

Is there an easy way to use the shop vac with my saw until my budget recuperates from purchasing the saw itself? I wonder if it would do any good at all to somehow attach the shop vac directly to the saw when it's in use? And how would I even do that? I think my vacuum's hose is like 1 1/4". Maybe use pvc fittings to bridge the gap? 

I'm very much a hobbyist, so it's not like I'll be generating piles an piles of dust every day, but there will be some, and I worry about letting it pile up in the saw and spread around my basement.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Grizzly, rockler or woodcraft all have fittings to reduce the dust port.

However, it's not going to do a great job as that hose doesn't flow enough air. That said, better than nothing probably. 

Check into craigslist in your area. I paid 50 bucks for my delta dust collector in decent condition.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*check this out*

I subscribe to this channel. 

https://youtu.be/64dhehkftek?list=PLHSNXRMBJVP8ykLUXNcvEBMDhbANXJT7l

this is an interesting dust collection system

Marty


----------



## junkmansj (Oct 6, 2016)

Jeremy Go to Pintrest and look up Dust Control,Lots of info


----------



## Skitlz (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here, I just joined this forum and came across this post. Thought I would share a couple of pics. I have the same Grizzly band saw, and I did away with my big 4" dust collector, for a new shop vac set up that I think works way better. Anyway here is my set up on the saw. The ball valves let me control the suction in different areas. Personally I think the 4" port is a waste, it does nothing, that pipe is usually always off. The pipe under table does the best job, and that one can be removed easy if I need to tilt the table. 
Paul


----------

